# Phoenix, AZ - WGSD Puppy - 4Mo? - F - At Animal Control



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I was at Animal Control today asking about neutering at a lower cost for Koda and I couldn't resist stopping in to look at the dogs. I came across this one labelled as a "German Shepherd Mix" but upon closer inspection, I think she could very well be a Purebred White German Shepherd Puppy. She was white with the classic subtle cream markings. They had her listed as 4 Months old, but I highly doubt she's that old. I took a bunch of photos with my phone, so they're not of the best quality, plus she kept moving wanting to play with the other puppies in there. I also tried to get a video of her on my phone, the only way she would sit still is if I have her my fingers to gnaw on.  Sorry, the video is also somewhat sideways, I don't know how to flip it, but between that and the pictures, I think you get the idea of what she looks like. I don't have huge experience with White GSD puppies, but she seriously looked like she was pure to me. Apparently she was picked up as a stray, she was a little skinny, but very sweet. She wasn't shy, and still, obviously, very puppy-like. She's at the West Side Animal Care And Control Facility in Phoenix. The address is:

2500 South 27th Avenue Phoenix, AZ 85009
602-506-PETS(7387)
Her "A" number: A2895260
She was in building "B", I believe

Here's some photos and a video (The video gets shakey/shifty, I don't know why, I apologize!) of her:

























































I hope somebody can go adopt her, she was very sweet, got along with the other pups in there. Not to mention, young! I can't take anymore dogs otherwise I would spring her from jail myself.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact Echo White German Shepherd Rescue!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Jax! I'll do that! That thought didn't even cross my mind. I just made a post about a B&T Shepherd I saw there, too, maybe I should contact the Southwest German Shepherd Rescue about her, too.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright, I emailed the WGSD rescue here as well as the SWGSD rescue about the B&T I saw there as well.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I just looked around the "Pictures" section for WGSD puppy images and found this thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...st-up-your-white-german-shepherds-pics-2.html

Page 2, EdwardDrapkin posted a picture of his pup...This puppy at Animal Control looked _nearly identical_ to his dog. Relative size, the face, structure, everything about this dog looked just like his. I'm pretty well convinced this pup is a Purebred White GSD. I got a response from WGSD Rescue here, they're going to check her out, along with the B&T older female. I hope they snag them!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

She looks totally like a purebred WGSD. Pretty girl. Hope someone snags her soon.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

As I said, I'm convinced after looking at pictures of PB WGSD's. The WGSD Rescue here is going to check her out today, as I said, which is great. Unfortunately, the SWGSD Rescue is full, so they can't take the B&T Girl I saw.  In hindsight, I may have seen a B&T pup there as well, I couldn't get it to stand and interact with me as there was another dog in the kennel with it that was being aggressive over something and it was scared. I'm going back to look at it today and take some pictures with a better camera to post here and see what you guys think.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Went back in search of the possible B&T GSD pup, not there, hopefully adopted. I got better pictures of this little white girl though, plus a better video, so here you go!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Just got an email from the lady at WGSD Rescue. She went down to see this girl and she was in the process of being adopted! :happyboogie: Hope she went to a good home.


----------

